# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > شكاوي حول التاجرات >  شركات الشحن الداخلى

## Bosy sultan

السلام عليكم انا مصريه بدبى وهتاجر باذن الله فى الايشاربات ومستلزمات المحجبات عايزة اعرف اشحن ازاى داخليا فى دبى او لامارة اخرى انا شوفت موقع البريد الاماراتى بس هل فى اشتراك سنوى او بيطلبوا رخصه تجارية او سجل تجارى ...ارجو الافادة احبائي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

رقم شركه هوت لاين او راك اكسبريس 
ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب 
شركات الشحن الداخلى 
رجاءا ساعدوني 
بيع أغراض غسل الميت 
For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7... 
تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح قسم شكاوي حول التاجرات

----------


## Umshamma1

في كثير من شركات التوصيل داخل الامارات ما عليج الا الاشتراك عندهم يمرون يشلون الاغراض عنك واليوم الثاني الزبون يستلم والمبالغ يوصونه لك او يودعونها في البنك

----------

